# Rifle or Little Man Tomorrow?



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

Just looking for my first trout of the season. Not asking for specifics. Thanks!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

The rifle was blowing pretty good today about 4:00 at Omer. I drove over the AuGres, AuSable and everything was rumbling. Can’t speak to LM.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Rifle was fast, high and muddy all the way up to West Branch around noon Thursday

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

rifles over a foot above flood stage, hosed for a few days


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Rifle is blown and brown at Skidway/Greenwood road.


----------



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

From Friday afternoon


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

little man is high and stained 2 small trout yesterday.


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

Anybody tried the rifle since the washout last week? Hoping to hit a few spots soon to try for any last remaining walleye. Might try a midnight run to see if maybe they’re more active then.


----------

